# Arowana



## J-Lo (Feb 2, 2006)

The reason i didn't post in the fresh water forum is because theres no one there. Anyways which arowana is the coolest between the silver jardine and blue. Also can they be bred and can i cohab the three species or are they better off solo. I also heard drop eye is very common with the arowanas. How is it caused can it be cured and how do i prevent it. Thanks for any infos


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

Alrite.. here we goo...

Silver's and jardin's can be kept together in a cohab.. and yes they can breed, i would suggest keeping the blue/black (same thing) by it's self because it's alot more expensive then just the ordinary silver and jardini..

Also to ""HELP"" prevent dropseed try and get some top floating plants, and objectsd like a ping pong ball ect.. It will keep there attention at the top where there eyes are naturaly pointed, so they dont get bored and look at all the scenary at the bottom of the tank , which causes them to look down , after a while they just stay down and look retarded, there is no 100% way of making sure they wont get it because of how common it is, but it will help considerably


----------



## J-Lo (Feb 2, 2006)

waldron said:


> Alrite.. here we goo...
> 
> Silver's and jardin's can be kept together in a cohab.. and yes they can breed, i would suggest keeping the blue/black (same thing) by it's self because it's alot more expensive then just the ordinary silver and jardini..
> 
> Also to ""HELP"" prevent dropseed try and get some top floating plants, and objectsd like a ping pong ball ect.. It will keep there attention at the top where there eyes are naturaly pointed, so they dont get bored and look at all the scenary at the bottom of the tank , which causes them to look down , after a while they just stay down and look retarded, there is no 100% way of making sure they wont get it because of how common it is, but it will help considerably


Thank you for the information


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

Did i help ya out..?


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

> The reason i didn't post in the fresh water forum is because theres no one there.


Hiya Josh!, they are "there", it just takes a little more time. I can't help much on this one, but I'll leave your thread alone even though I might take a beating from other mods for this!


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Site mod outranks me. Leaving it alone also.


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

i love arowana's, hopefully one day ill have a tank with one in


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

what is dropseed again i dont understand is it a disease? how does the animal end up looking stupid..?


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

Dropseed is easily explaned as lazy eyes, It is when an arowanas eyes get droopy and are always pointed down, i dont know if it is calssified as a disease but it's very common.. take a look at the pics i post. sorry for the bad pictures but you can clearly seee..

Dropseed..









You can clealry see the black pupil almost into his body.. (looks retarded)
No Dropseed


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

so these fish have to be keep in graveless tanks i supose to get them to act right... or should i say look there best


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

cueball said:


> so these fish have to be keep in graveless tanks i supose to get them to act right... or should i say look there best


No no .. you can have a planted tank and any colour gravel you. want.. just in the wild there always not fed, so there always looking for food so there eys are always up..... in captivity owners spoil the fish and they dont scavnage for food like they would in the wild, a few post up i posted some tips on how to help stop dropseed, I find aro's in a sand bottom tank with a ray or two look amazing..


----------



## J-Lo (Feb 2, 2006)

SERRAPYGO said:


> > The reason i didn't post in the fresh water forum is because theres no one there.
> 
> 
> Hiya Josh!, they are "there", it just takes a little more time. I can't help much on this one, but I'll leave your thread alone even though I might take a beating from other mods for this!


Thanks Nick


----------



## REC (Jan 16, 2008)

J-Lo said:


> The reason i didn't post in the fresh water forum is because theres no one there. Anyways which arowana is the coolest between the silver jardine and blue. Also can they be bred and can i cohab the three species or are they better off solo. I also heard drop eye is very common with the arowanas. How is it caused can it be cured and how do i prevent it. Thanks for any infos


First off the three aro's you mentioned (Silver Arowana, Jardini(Aussie) Arowana and I'm pretty sure the third was the Black Arowana which can occasionally have blue tints or variations. I own all three and unless you have a large tank (350+) its doubtful that cohab community would work. The problem is the Jardini who usually turns psycho at around 14" towards its tankmates and since jardini's patrol all levels of the tank and blacks and silvers stay up high they are easy targets for the stronger jardini. It can be done in a highly filtered large japanese style tank with lots of dithers and other fish for the jardini to target. Now to breeding, it can be done but only in a monster tank (600+) although some lucky individuals have done it in smaller aquariums. And last the famous Drop eye which only occurs in silvers and very few blacks but almost never in jardini's. In fact I've never seen a jar with it. There are many potential causes for this, most say genetics,enviroment, always looking down because tankmates below them, in the wild they hunt mostly from striking and looking upward whereas in the aquarium thats not the case. I've always looked at it like this, Silvers are going to get it and you just need to except it. It used to bother me but know it doesn't at all. Its like its become the normal look for them and thats not a good IMO. If you have a monster tank then give it a try, anything is possible. One thing to keep in mind with all aros is a weighted well covered lid is a must for aros. I'd say 90% of aros deaths in our hobby is caused by the aro leaping out of the tank. Anyways good luck to you.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

waldron said:


> Alrite.. here we goo...
> 
> Silver's and jardin's can be kept together in a cohab.. and yes they can breed, i would suggest keeping the blue/black (same thing) by it's self because it's alot more expensive then just the ordinary silver and jardini..
> 
> Also to ""HELP"" prevent dropseed try and get some top floating plants, and objectsd like a ping pong ball ect.. It will keep there attention at the top where there eyes are naturaly pointed, so they dont get bored and look at all the scenary at the bottom of the tank , which causes them to look down , after a while they just stay down and look retarded, there is no 100% way of making sure they wont get it because of how common it is, but it will help considerably


Interesting info Waldo.


----------



## J-Lo (Feb 2, 2006)

REC said:


> The reason i didn't post in the fresh water forum is because theres no one there. Anyways which arowana is the coolest between the silver jardine and blue. Also can they be bred and can i cohab the three species or are they better off solo. I also heard drop eye is very common with the arowanas. How is it caused can it be cured and how do i prevent it. Thanks for any infos


First off the three aro's you mentioned (Silver Arowana, Jardini(Aussie) Arowana and I'm pretty sure the third was the Black Arowana which can occasionally have blue tints or variations. I own all three and unless you have a large tank (350+) its doubtful that cohab community would work. The problem is the Jardini who usually turns psycho at around 14" towards its tankmates and since jardini's patrol all levels of the tank and blacks and silvers stay up high they are easy targets for the stronger jardini. It can be done in a highly filtered large japanese style tank with lots of dithers and other fish for the jardini to target. Now to breeding, it can be done but only in a monster tank (600+) although some lucky individuals have done it in smaller aquariums. And last the famous Drop eye which only occurs in silvers and very few blacks but almost never in jardini's. In fact I've never seen a jar with it. There are many potential causes for this, most say genetics,enviroment, always looking down because tankmates below them, in the wild they hunt mostly from striking and looking upward whereas in the aquarium thats not the case. I've always looked at it like this, Silvers are going to get it and you just need to except it. It used to bother me but know it doesn't at all. Its like its become the normal look for them and thats not a good IMO. If you have a monster tank then give it a try, anything is possible. One thing to keep in mind with all aros is a weighted well covered lid is a must for aros. I'd say 90% of aros deaths in our hobby is caused by the aro leaping out of the tank. Anyways good luck to you.
[/quote]

Good stuff and i found some jardini for $25 is this a good deal they still have the egg yoke and are around 1''.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

J-Lo said:


> The reason i didn't post in the fresh water forum is because theres no one there. Anyways which arowana is the coolest between the silver jardine and blue. Also can they be bred and can i cohab the three species or are they better off solo. I also heard drop eye is very common with the arowanas. How is it caused can it be cured and how do i prevent it. Thanks for any infos


First off the three aro's you mentioned (Silver Arowana, Jardini(Aussie) Arowana and I'm pretty sure the third was the Black Arowana which can occasionally have blue tints or variations. I own all three and unless you have a large tank (350+) its doubtful that cohab community would work. The problem is the Jardini who usually turns psycho at around 14" towards its tankmates and since jardini's patrol all levels of the tank and blacks and silvers stay up high they are easy targets for the stronger jardini. It can be done in a highly filtered large japanese style tank with lots of dithers and other fish for the jardini to target. Now to breeding, it can be done but only in a monster tank (600+) although some lucky individuals have done it in smaller aquariums. And last the famous Drop eye which only occurs in silvers and very few blacks but almost never in jardini's. In fact I've never seen a jar with it. There are many potential causes for this, most say genetics,enviroment, always looking down because tankmates below them, in the wild they hunt mostly from striking and looking upward whereas in the aquarium thats not the case. I've always looked at it like this, Silvers are going to get it and you just need to except it. It used to bother me but know it doesn't at all. Its like its become the normal look for them and thats not a good IMO. If you have a monster tank then give it a try, anything is possible. One thing to keep in mind with all aros is a weighted well covered lid is a must for aros. I'd say 90% of aros deaths in our hobby is caused by the aro leaping out of the tank. Anyways good luck to you.
[/quote]

Great info Sir....


----------



## REC (Jan 16, 2008)

J-Lo said:


> The reason i didn't post in the fresh water forum is because theres no one there. Anyways which arowana is the coolest between the silver jardine and blue. Also can they be bred and can i cohab the three species or are they better off solo. I also heard drop eye is very common with the arowanas. How is it caused can it be cured and how do i prevent it. Thanks for any infos


First off the three aro's you mentioned (Silver Arowana, Jardini(Aussie) Arowana and I'm pretty sure the third was the Black Arowana which can occasionally have blue tints or variations. I own all three and unless you have a large tank (350+) its doubtful that cohab community would work. The problem is the Jardini who usually turns psycho at around 14" towards its tankmates and since jardini's patrol all levels of the tank and blacks and silvers stay up high they are easy targets for the stronger jardini. It can be done in a highly filtered large japanese style tank with lots of dithers and other fish for the jardini to target. Now to breeding, it can be done but only in a monster tank (600+) although some lucky individuals have done it in smaller aquariums. And last the famous Drop eye which only occurs in silvers and very few blacks but almost never in jardini's. In fact I've never seen a jar with it. There are many potential causes for this, most say genetics,enviroment, always looking down because tankmates below them, in the wild they hunt mostly from striking and looking upward whereas in the aquarium thats not the case. I've always looked at it like this, Silvers are going to get it and you just need to except it. It used to bother me but know it doesn't at all. Its like its become the normal look for them and thats not a good IMO. If you have a monster tank then give it a try, anything is possible. One thing to keep in mind with all aros is a weighted well covered lid is a must for aros. I'd say 90% of aros deaths in our hobby is caused by the aro leaping out of the tank. Anyways good luck to you.
[/quote]

Good stuff and i found some jardini for $25 is this a good deal they still have the egg yoke and are around 1''.
[/quote]

Its not a good idea to buy any aro this small due to the high death rate of all juvi aros. I'd wait and find one at about 5". And at that size they will be closer to 100.00 or more. I also own a leichardti aro who is also a aussie aro but very rare. Here is the leichardti,


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Almost every combo of Silver/Jardini cohabs get seperated--------









I have a large footprint tank---Still didn't work out like planned and had to seperate.....

Dropeye-Can be corected but very hard to do so-Can also be prevented in most cases-Just have to be knowledgeable on aro's.......

Like stated-Silvers are famous for it-With blue/blacks very uncommon that they get it-
Jardini-Never seen one with it...

Breeding-I have no clue------











REC said:


> The reason i didn't post in the fresh water forum is because theres no one there. Anyways which arowana is the coolest between the silver jardine and blue. Also can they be bred and can i cohab the three species or are they better off solo. I also heard drop eye is very common with the arowanas. How is it caused can it be cured and how do i prevent it. Thanks for any infos


First off the three aro's you mentioned (Silver Arowana, Jardini(Aussie) Arowana and I'm pretty sure the third was the Black Arowana which can occasionally have blue tints or variations. I own all three and unless you have a large tank (350+) its doubtful that cohab community would work. The problem is the Jardini who usually turns psycho at around 14" towards its tankmates and since jardini's patrol all levels of the tank and blacks and silvers stay up high they are easy targets for the stronger jardini. It can be done in a highly filtered large japanese style tank with lots of dithers and other fish for the jardini to target. Now to breeding, it can be done but only in a monster tank (600+) although some lucky individuals have done it in smaller aquariums. And last the famous Drop eye which only occurs in silvers and very few blacks but almost never in jardini's. In fact I've never seen a jar with it. There are many potential causes for this, most say genetics,enviroment, always looking down because tankmates below them, in the wild they hunt mostly from striking and looking upward whereas in the aquarium thats not the case. I've always looked at it like this, Silvers are going to get it and you just need to except it. It used to bother me but know it doesn't at all. Its like its become the normal look for them and thats not a good IMO. If you have a monster tank then give it a try, anything is possible. One thing to keep in mind with all aros is a weighted well covered lid is a must for aros. I'd say 90% of aros deaths in our hobby is caused by the aro leaping out of the tank. Anyways good luck to you.
[/quote]

Good stuff and i found some jardini for $25 is this a good deal they still have the egg yoke and are around 1''.
[/quote]

Its not a good idea to buy any aro this small due to the high death rate of all juvi aros. I'd wait and find one at about 5". And at that size they will be closer to 100.00 or more. I also own a leichardti aro who is also a aussie aro but very rare. Here is the leichardti,
[/quote]

Damn what a beautiful specimen...


----------



## J-Lo (Feb 2, 2006)

Thanks guys for all of the great information and out of the 3 species which one would you guys suggest and where are they from


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Dropsy is not caused by looking down...and is not generally diagnosed by the eyes at all. That's a different condition altogether. I would imagine that treating an aro with "droopy eye" (as it's called on MFK) with dropsy meds is probably a cluster f*ck waiting to happen.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Jar's are also beautiful-


----------



## bamdad (Aug 6, 2007)

try

www.monsterfishkeepers.com

www.arofanatics.com

from what i know, jardinis are known to be very agressive and intolerant so they're usually kept alone, but the silvers and blacks are more peacefull but still, they should be kept in groups of 4+

arowanas get really big so you need a large tank for one specimen leave alone breeding them since you'll need atleast 6 or 7 of them...

about the dropeye, i believe it has nothin to to with looking down or anything... its mostly caused by bad water and diet and usually happens in silvers. jardinis are much more resistant but may appear skittish while young


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

We're talking about two different things here: apparently some people think that "dropeye" and "dropsy" are the same thing, and that's not true.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Drop eye is a condition that most (like 99.9%) of Silvers get (you don't see too many Jardinis with this condition). It's where one or both (usually only one) eye is "stuck" in the looking down position. It is not dangerous and does not affect the fish's activity. There are many theories as to the cause and even more theories for a cure...though nothing is definate. As an Arowana keeper for a number of years myself, I've learned to deal with and accept it.

Dropsy is a bacterial infection that causes the fish's stomach area to bloat out with the scales distended. It's most often seen with Mollies, if I remember correctly.

Jardinis are generally extremely aggressive and will try to kill any and all tankmates. I had to keep mine completely by itself. Silvers and Blacks (also called Blues) are more tolerant of tankmates, but are still known to be aggressive towards their own kind. Arowanas can be kept in groups, but a HUGE enclosure is needed, the kind that most keepers cannot offer (I'm talking that Amazonian exhibit at your nearby public aquarium). I've seen pictures of Arowana communities in home tanks, but in most cases there is always some amount of tail nipping and ripped fins. I've always said that Arowanas are so beautiful that it's a shame to see one with ripped fins. So...keep them perfect...keep them singly...that's my belief.


----------



## bamdad (Aug 6, 2007)

dracofish said:


> Drop eye is a condition that most (like 99.9%) of Silvers get (you don't see too many Jardinis with this condition). It's where one or both (usually only one) eye is "stuck" in the looking down position. It is not dangerous and does not affect the fish's activity. There are many theories as to the cause and even more theories for a cure...though nothing is definate. As an Arowana keeper for a number of years myself, I've learned to deal with and accept it.
> 
> Dropsy is a bacterial infection that causes the fish's stomach area to bloat out with the scales distended. It's most often seen with Mollies, if I remember correctly.
> 
> Jardinis are generally extremely aggressive and will try to kill any and all tankmates. I had to keep mine completely by itself. Silvers and Blacks (also called Blues) are more tolerant of tankmates, but are still known to be aggressive towards their own kind. Arowanas can be kept in groups, but a HUGE enclosure is needed, the kind that most keepers cannot offer (I'm talking that Amazonian exhibit at your nearby public aquarium). I've seen pictures of Arowana communities in home tanks, but in most cases there is always some amount of tail nipping and ripped fins. I've always said that Arowanas are so beautiful that it's a shame to see one with ripped fins. So...keep them perfect...keep them singly...that's my belief.


agreed, by the way if you're not in the US try the asian aros for sure... they're incredible


----------

